# moving from Texas to Ontario



## notacowboy (Apr 17, 2008)

I am a Brit considering a move from the *Dallas/Fort Worth area to Toronto*.

I haven't been able to find any free on-line tools that allow comparison of the cost of living and salaries between the US and Canada. Does anyone know of any?

Also, can anyone advise how easy it is for *UK citizens to get a visa and permanent residence in Canada*. I have a job in the telecommunications industry, which I believe is classified as a 'skilled' profession. I will also have to put my Green Card on hold somehow.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I don't place great faith in those cost of living comparisons, as individual cases vary so much - but you might try some of the real estate websites (Century 21, for example) which often have links to various aids in the moving process.

As far as your green card is concerned, I don't think you can "put it on hold" for very long. If you are leaving the country for an extended period (six or twelve months, I believe it is) you are supposed to turn it in - which means you start over again if you want to return.

I know of people who have held onto their green card - though generally they are either married to Americans or continue to hold property in the US (which they then claim as their "US residence") and make frequent and regular trips back to maintain some semblance of a "residence." With closer trackings of your comings and goings these days, that may be more difficult.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

